
Show HN: Software developers and tech-savvy entrepreneurs, self-fund your dreams - andrewstuart
https://www.selffundyourdreams.com
======
andrewstuart
OP here.

I've built TONS of software but have never had any idea how to sell it. Time
after time I've built software that goes nowhere because the software was
great but I didn't know how to sell it. Eventually I thought NO - I'm not
going to build anything else until I work out how to sell. What's the point in
spending years learning to write full stack SAAS applications without being
able to turn it into income?

So that's my new mission - work out how to sell, because there's absolutely
zero point in writing software if I can't sell it.

After I heard this interview [https://mixergy.com/interviews/blublocker-with-
joe-sugarman/](https://mixergy.com/interviews/blublocker-with-joe-sugarman/) I
went and bought Joe Sugarman's book [https://www.amazon.com/Adweek-
Copywriting-Handbook-Advertisi...](https://www.amazon.com/Adweek-Copywriting-
Handbook-Advertising-Copywriters/dp/0470051248)

So here is my first attempt at writing sales copy:

[https://www.selffundyourdreams.com](https://www.selffundyourdreams.com)

I'd love to hear your blistering attacks or kind praise, but mainly I'm just
interested to hear your opinion. What do you think?

~~~
tempsquad
i think $2000 is way too much expensive for an internet course. when i see
prices like this for online courses i immediately think of get-rich-quick
scheme.

~~~
ozfive
Yup same here!

------
christudor
I’m sorry to say this all felt a bit clickbaity/scammy to me.

------
kohanz
I have no idea about the course and its ability to reproduce your success, but
just wanted to say I found your marketing copy and site to be excellent. I
wasn't particularly interested at first but found myself reading and scrolling
quite a ways down. Well done.

~~~
andrewstuart
Well thank you! That is exactly the feedback I was hoping to hear.... the
skill I'm trying to develop is copywriting and the key objective is to catch
peoples attention and keep them reading so I'm glad to hear that's what you
did.

